# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Tretiranje zlostavljanja u obitelji  - petak, 23.6. prosvjed

## Mukica

jel netko gledao (Dnevnik od 19.06.06.) kada je ravnatelj CZZS Ivanic Grad rekao otprilike ovo: "kako su zlostavljene zene dijelom i same odgovorne za svoje partnerske odnose i kako su, uglavnom, vrlo slicne strukture kao i svoji muzevi"??? 

znam da trazim puno i previse, al *jel ima neko snimku tog dnevnika i/ili moze doci do nje?*



na molbu autorice topica promijenila sam naslov, al sam svejedno ostavila stati u zagradi da se ljudi ne zbune :)
plavaa

----------


## Trilian

Ta izjava je danas u Jutarnjem listu.

----------


## Mukica

joj super
hvala  ti   :Love:

----------


## Mukica

nemrem nikak pronaci
imas link?

----------


## Trilian

Da... Na istoj strani je i priča žene koja će vjerojatno uskoro doživjeti sličnu sudbinu.

Prestrašno

----------


## Mukica

bas sam na tom linku http://www.jutarnji.hr/clanak/art-20...itelj,31806.jl

al valjda nema u online izdanju  :/ 
idem k tati po novine

----------


## lucky day

> kada je ravnatelj CZZS Ivanic Grad rekao otprilike ovo: "kako su zlostavljene zene dijelom i same odgovorne za svoje partnerske odnose i kako su, uglavnom, vrlo slicne strukture kao i svoji muzevi"???


uffff  :Mad:  : kako mrzim taj 'sama si to trazila, bejbe!' stav!
imam osjecaj da je rad na promjeni tog stava u drustvu presudan u mijenjanju situacije zlostavljanja zena...

----------


## litala

i kad takva izjava izadje iz usta osobe koja je na celu ustanove kojoj je svrha pomoc ljudima/zenama/djeci u nevolji   :Crying or Very sad:  

kako ga nije sram?

----------


## Trilian

Ma strašno je u toj priči da i majka ubijene ima takav stav! 

"On je bio iznimno inteligentan, ali i psihopat, no niti Jelena nije bila zlato. Bila je problematična i prgava utoliko što se odmetnula od obitelji. " - kaže NJEZINA MAMA!

----------


## Mukica

Dakle, Pero Krnjaić, ravnatelj CZSS Ivanić grad, ovako je skomentirao ubojstvo Jelene Jakopovic u Domu u Nazorovoj:

_Mi znamo da zlostavljane supruge koje se sklone u u atonomne kuce snose dio odgovornosti za svoje partnerske odnose i da su isto tako priblizno slicnih karakteristika._  :Mad:  

U clanku se navodi da se i Opcinsku sud u IG ogradjuje od odgovornosti. 

A za tim je likom policija raspisala 4 tjeralice  :shock:  i protiv njega je  podignuto i 29 kaznenih te nekoliko prekrsajnih prijava  :shock: .

Pa ti sad vjeruj u pravni i sustav i sustav socijalne zastite.

Ja sam bila zrtva zlostavljaca i jako dobro znam da si, kad udjes u sustav pod vecim nadzorom nego zlostavljac iako si zrtva. Svaki se moj korak promatrao pod povecalom. Kada bih ga prijavila za bilo sto prvo je pitanje svih, od policije koja je izlazila na uvidjaj, pa do sluzbenika u CZSS bilo "A sto ste opet napravili da se on tako ponasa???"   :Mad:  :mlotek: :mlotek:

Mislim da je to velika sramota ove drzave i da svakog pojedinacnog sluzbenika u drzavnom aparatu treba biti bar malo sram sto ima takve kolege.
Ja znam da ima ljudi koji pokusavaju posteno i odgovorno raditi svoj posao, ali sam se na svojoj kozi uvjerila da ih je jako malo i/ili da su u tom casu takvi bas meni bili nedostupni skoro ko dobitak na lotu.

Gdje zapravo rade svi ti divni ljudi, spremni na pomoc i razumijevanje kad ti je to, kao zrtvi, zaista potrebno???

----------


## sunac

I najbliži ponekad tako reagiraju! Osjetila na svojoj koži jednom davno  u nekom drugom prostoru i vremenu.  :Crying or Very sad:   Ne ponovilo se i ne dogodilo nikome nikada!!! Jednostavno svi zatvore oči, pokriju uši i govore jedino to: sama si je kriva; valjda se tako bolje osjećaju.  :Sad:  
Nego, jeste li primjetile da je sve više tih zlostavljača-policajaca? Legalno naoružanih! Kome se u tom slučaju obratiti???

----------


## ina

Nikome. Moji kumovi su živili sa jednim takvim nasilnikom. Ništa mu se nije dogodilo,(mada je policija dolazila redovito i viđala baku sa razbijenom glavom) dok jednom nije nasrnuo na policajca koji je došao na vrata. Onda su ga odmah odveli u Vrapće na promatranje. Stvarno sramota!

----------


## Mukica

> *Zbog ubojstva u Nazorovoj Tolle najavila kaznene prijave i zatražila smjene odgovornih* 
> utorak, 20.6.2006 17:37 
> 
> 
> NA NOVINSKOJ konferenciji predsjednica Autonomne ženske kuće Zagreb Neva Tolle izjavila kako su šokirani i ogorčeni nedjelotvornošću i nesposobnošću djelatnika Centra za socijalnu skrb Ivanić Grad i sutkinje tamošnjeg Općinskog suda koji nisu zaštitili Jelenu Sabinu Jakopović od njezina muža, evidentiranog zlostavljača i kriminalca koji ju je ubio, javlja HTV. 
> 
> Tolle je kazala kako će Autonomna ženska kuća *podnijeti kaznene prijave i zatražiti da se zbog posredne umiješanosti u taj zločin preispita osobna odgovornost* djelatnika Centra za socijalnu skrb Ivanić Grad, i to psihologinje Nataše Akik i socijalne radnice Mire Lisac, posebnog skrbnika za prava djeteta, odvjetnika Milorada Stefanovića te odgovornost sutkinja Općinskog suda u Ivanić Gradu Željane Kauzlarić i Gordane Trivunov. Dodala je kako će kaznene prijave biti podnesene ovog tjedna.
> 
> Osim kaznenih prijava protiv gore navedenih, Tolle je zatražila i smjenu ravnatelja Centra za socijalnu skrb u Ivanić Gradu, jer je on, kako je kazala, odgovoran za rad djelatnika.
> ...


Sad cemo vidjet kaj ce iz svega toga napravit nase pravosudje.

----------


## ina

Bojim se da će to past u zaborav, kao i obično. Par suspenzija, packa po prstima i za šest mjeseci svi opet rade.

----------


## Zdenka2

Takve izjave i takvi stavovi su izraz prijezira prema ugroženom čovjeku i strašno je da dolaze iz usta službenika koje država plaća da štite takve ljude i brinu o njima. Kao mama posvojenog djeteta dosta sam kontaktirala s ljudima u centrima i naslušala se svakakvih komentara na račun ljudi koje život nije mazio. Umjesto da traže krivca u žrtvi ti bi se ljudi trebali pitati o svojoj krivnji, uključivši i njezinu mamu (nju prije svih).

----------


## lucky day

go, neva, go!!

----------


## ms. ivy

s jutarnjeg:

Ubojica supruge hito ubiti i dijete  :Sad:  


da je i dijete poginulo, možda bi to bio signal da se nešto mora promijeniti. kad su si žene već same krive...

----------


## lucky day

ma sjecam se nedavnog skandala kad je majka ubila novorodjence tresuci ga i lupajuci s njim... jer je plakalo...
pa je deda isto nesto izjavio tipa - pa stvarno je puno plakao,kaj je mogla napraviti...
stravicno!!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## MARCY

Citat iz jutarnjeg:

"Od tragedije, nitko od šire obitelji ni s majčine, ni s očeve strane dječaka nije posjetio u Domu, niti je zatražio skrbništvo."


Bože, ne mogu vjerovati :shock:  :shock: , pa kakvi su to ljudi, jadno dijete  :Crying or Very sad:  .
Iako vjerovatno nema pojma što se dešava, prestrašno je to da nitko od familije nema potrebu doći, zagrliti i pomaziti mališu.
Grozno  :Mad:

----------


## jassi

ovo je strasno kakvi su to monstrumi-gamad!!!!  :Mad:   ali jos gore je nas zakon i vlada. pa ovo cita netko iz policije ili soc.rada ili slicno i ne reagira-sramota gdje zivimo-jos su gori od ovih ubojica  :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aries24

jadan onaj kome treba njihova pomoć   :Crying or Very sad:  

jako, jako tužno
srce me boli zbog tog dječačića

----------


## jassi

ma daj fuj kako je to okrutno-sama spoznaja da zakonska tijela okrecu glavu i boli ih guza-ne poduzimaju nista jedino kada se desi ovakva tragedija eto ih po televiziji i novinama-sram ih bilo  :Mad:

----------


## sorciere

ja znam slučaj gdje je zlostavljač SAM pozvao policiju, i rekao da ga uhapse ako treba, tj. ako žena kaže da ga treba uhapsiti. dečki su gledali   :Rolling Eyes:  , i rekli su joj da nek ide u petrinjsku kod suca za prekršaje, pa da tamo preda prijavu (slijedeći dan, jer sudac ne radi navečer)!? btw - radi se o zagrebu. 

 :Mad:

----------


## anki

a sutkinja koja je izjavila da se ne osijeća odgovornom; a onda je još prokomentirala, na pitanje da zašto nije reagirala kad je vidjela te silne kaznene prijave za nasilje, da on nikada nije bio nasilan pred njom u sudnici  :shock: 
kak ih sve skupa nije sram?mrcine!  :Mad:

----------


## jassi

ma boli ih guza -kakice jedne  :Mad:   da se to desavanekom od njih u obitelji da vidis kako bi sve prosljakalo

----------


## anki

a gle mi pravopisa   :Rolling Eyes:  
izbacili me iz takta!  :Mad:

----------


## sorciere

sud u zagrebu, petrinja, dječji dom, a koliko ih još ima... a tek potencijalni...

btw - zlostavljačima se i dalje daje pravo viđanja djece, kad žene napuste autonomnu kuću...

----------


## daisy2005

Od kad sam čula za to, non-stop mislim o tome i o jadnoj ženi i malom bebaču  :Crying or Very sad:   Mrvicu mi je laknulo kad su opovrgnuli da je siroto djetešce to sve skupa gledalo. Što se rodbine tiče, ja mislim da bi cijeloj priči odgovorni iz doma mogli malo dati malo sunca, kad bi to dijete dali stvarno nekoj predivnoj obitelji i iskreno se nadam da će ljubav izbrisati sve strahote i da će mu život biti prekrasan, stvarno je dosta patio. Mislim da bi bilo najgore kad bi se sad rodbina počela prepucavati oko toga s kim će mišić odrastati pa da se sve otegne zbog nečije grižnje savjesti i tko zna čega.

----------


## sorciere

ravnatelj centra "ponudio" ostavku, koja je prihvaćena... bar nešto!   :Mad:

----------


## Zdenka2

To dijete je već do sada svašta vidjelo i doživjelo. Čitala sam da će se predložiti centru da ga da na posvojenje, s obzirom na to da ga osim majke nitko od obitelji nije posjećivao niti brinuo o njemu. Mislim da je to u ovom slučaju najbolje rješenje, jer je ta obitelj zakazala i prema njemu i prema njegovoj majci. A posvojitelji će imati tešku zadaću da mu pomognu da prevlada svoje traume i sve ono što će prije ili kasnije morati saznati o svojoj biološkoj obitelji. Stalno mi je na pameti to dijete i njegova nesretna mama.

----------


## Mukica

o ovom slučaju i CZSS će biti riječi u večerašnjoj emisiji Otvoreno

----------


## Bomballurina

Ma joj, već mi je zlo od toga. Otkad pamtim za sebe zlostavljana žena je to i sama tražila, rastavljena žena je željna samo jedne stvari, isto kao i udovica, samohrane majke ni ne znaju tko je otac tom kopiletu, za ženu na položaju dobro se zna kako je došla do tog radnog mjesta......
Suze mi idu od bijesa, razočaranja u ovo jadno društvo, taj zadnji šljam od ljudi koji drže pozicije i odlučuju o tebi. Oprostite mi, cure, jako sam, i već dugo, revoltirana. 
I za kraj, da vas nasmijem ili rasplačem jednom pričom moga šefa, visokopozicioniranog u našoj velikoj firmi, kao i politici.
Mjesto događaja - neka fešta u firmi.
"Muškarac nije muškarac ako bar jednom nije probao sa kozom ili ovcom. Neeee sad, nego ono, kad smo bili mlađi, čuvaš ovce, pa se malo, jel, zaigraš..." I pritom on misli kako to doista svi rade, samo je to tabu, a on je ipak velka faca pa si sad može dozvoliti rušiti te tabue. Danas, sutra pokušajte se takvome sva izubijana požaliti i zatražiti pomoć.

----------


## ruby

Prestrašno je kad ljudi kažu da je žena zaslužila batine, ili da je dobila što je tražila i slične "narodne izreke"!
U mojoj velikoj državnoj firmi također ima sličnih razmišljanja! Ja ne znam što bi rekla na to osim da ti ljudi stvarno nisu normalni!! A žene kažu da što nije otišla kad je prvi put udario-ma ko zna s kakvim manijakom ima posla, možda nije mogla odmah otić, postoji sto razloga.
Koliko je samo nasilja nad ženama i djecom, nismo ni svjesni toga.
Dva puta sam vidjela prizor di tip udara ženu. Bila sam sama i bila je noć, oboje meni nepoznati, a on lud! Došlo mi je da skočim na tog divljaka, ali mislim da bi samo jedan zamah njegovom rukom srušio mene u nesvjest.
Što napraviti u takvim situacijama? Ili kad vidite da neki otac udara dijete-kako intervenirati??

----------


## dorena

> "Muškarac nije muškarac ako bar jednom nije probao sa kozom ili ovcom. Neeee sad, nego ono, kad smo bili mlađi, čuvaš ovce, pa se malo, jel, zaigraš..." I pritom on misli kako to doista svi rade, samo je to tabu, a on je ipak velka faca pa si sad može dozvoliti rušiti te tabue.


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  nisam sigurna trebam li na ovo plakati ili se smijati   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## yasmin

Prestrašno je da takva izjava izlazi iz usta čovjeka na takvom položaju...
treba dići hajku na svakog tko je zakazao i nije obavio svoj posao kako treba

izjava ravnateljice doma za nezbrinutu djecu o stanju djeteta duboko me je potresla  :Sad:   :Sad:   i ne želim je ponavljati jer sada bih radije da je niti ja nisam ćula, a onima koje imaju iole odgovornosti što se ovakvo nešto dogodilo neka odzvanja čitav život u glavi

----------


## dorena

prestrasno..  :Sad:

----------


## tweety

> ravnatelj centra "ponudio" ostavku, koja je prihvaćena... bar nešto!


da i vjerojatno će sad postati prvi sekretar.
ma ja bi, ma ne znam šta bi, jer za takvog neodgovornog prasca po meni zatvor nije dovoljno dobra kazna. (isto kao i za pravnicu iz CZSS- koja traži mito od majke koja je došla po pomoć. nitko više ni o njoj ne piše)

----------


## sorciere

najljepše u otvorenom - bilo je kad je voditelj pročitao dio izjave psihologa koji je "preporučio" da se dijete ne da majci - a dorica je  :shock:  :shock: : OTKUD VAM TO???? 

žao mi je što emisija nije duže trajala, jer bilo je puno toga što neva i gordana nisu uspjele reći...

----------


## maria71

> Bomballurina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> "Muškarac nije muškarac ako bar jednom nije probao sa kozom ili ovcom. Neeee sad, nego ono, kad smo bili mlađi, čuvaš ovce, pa se malo, jel, zaigraš..." I pritom on misli kako to doista svi rade, samo je to tabu, a on je ipak velka faca pa si sad može dozvoliti rušiti te tabue.
> 
> 
>  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  nisam sigurna trebam li na ovo plakati ili se smijati



fuj,fuj,fuj,fuj ......sirote životinje.....

----------


## Mukica

bas sam htjela napisat kak sam odusevljena gdjom. koritnik i gdjom. Tolle jer su bile elkoventne i nisu se dale smesti
vidi se da ih je ovo fakat razbjesnilo, al u pozitivnom smislu i da ne buju pustile dok ne zguraju stvar do kraja

----------


## Maja

> bas sam htjela napisat kak sam odusevljena gdjom. koritnik i gdjom. Tolle jer su bile elkoventne i nisu se dale smesti
> vidi se da ih je ovo fakat razbjesnilo, al u pozitivnom smislu i da ne buju pustile dok ne zguraju stvar do kraja


moja najdraža vrsta bijesa. držim fige.

----------


## zrinka

> Mukica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> bas sam htjela napisat kak sam odusevljena gdjom. koritnik i gdjom. Tolle jer su bile elkoventne i nisu se dale smesti
> vidi se da ih je ovo fakat razbjesnilo, al u pozitivnom smislu i da ne buju pustile dok ne zguraju stvar do kraja
> 
> 
> moja najdraža vrsta bijesa. držim fige.


gustala sam ih gledati i posjetile su me na vedranu i maju na pocetku rode   :Heart:

----------


## Maja

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mukica prvotno napisa
> ...


daj prestani, dosta sam danas plakala već   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Meni je bilo najgore to što je Dorica Nikolić bila ko' da je s Marsa pala. Ne mislim da je žena osobno blesava nego mi to ukazuje na to kako sustav funkcionira - koliko državna tajnica za socijalnu skrb NEMA POJMA o gorućim problemima tog resora. Pored gđa. Koritnik i Toelle, ona je ispala ko' mali Ivica, ali nažalost, njihove sposobnosti i angažman su tu samo da gase vatru, a sustav ostaje nefunkcionalan.

----------


## dorena

> vidi se da ih je ovo fakat razbjesnilo, al u pozitivnom smislu i da ne buju pustile dok ne zguraju stvar do kraja


nadam se mukice da ce uspjeti, jer je previse toga protiv njih kad je cijeli pravni sustav zariban  :?

----------


## sorciere

nešto prije otvorenog, bila je emisija na novoj tv, u kojoj je dorica imala drukčiji auditorij, i njeni argumenti su prošli  :/  .

gošća je bila i sanja sarnavka koja je pričala o zadnjem slučaju "remećenja mira i reda" u kojem su i zlostavljač i zlostavljana - kažnjeni zatvorom. on 19 dana zato što ju je mlatio - ona 4 dana jer se derala dok ju je mlatio, i udarila ga je kišobranom.....

vjerojatno je trebala pustiti da ju umlati (potiho), pa sudac ne bi imao dvije osobe za suđenje. manje posla...   :Mad:

----------


## ivarica

*Poziv na javni prosvjed

Povodom tragičnog ubojstva Jelene Sabine Jakopović u Dječjem domu u Nazorovoj, pozivamo građane i građanke da nam se pridruže u javnom prosvjedu pred Ministarstvom pravosuđa, Dežmanova 10, u petak, 23.06.2006. u 11 sati.

Skupom upozoravamo na nefunkcioniranje sustava u odnosu na problem zlostavljanja žena u Hrvatskoj, te zahtjevamo da država zaustavi daljnje ubijanje žena!

Aktivistkinje Autonomne ženske kuće Zagreb*

----------


## sorciere

di je dežmanova?  :/

----------


## ivarica

dežmanov prolaz

----------


## Bomballurina

Radim, a tako bih rado došla.

----------


## Mukica

ja se nadam da cu doc s klincoberima (f.f.f.f. zakaj nije bar malo ranije ujutro kad nije TAK vruce)

----------


## sorciere

> dežmanov prolaz


aha... to mi je prvo palo na pamet, ali bolje da provjerim. možda me to izmami u grad da obavim neke stvari  :Wink:  . 

nemrete bolivit - dobila sam DVA DANA starog godišnjeg   :Grin:  .

----------


## Bomballurina

Sad tek vidim. Ma nije Dežmanova tam, nego kod Mesničke.

----------


## Bomballurina

Joj, jesam glupa, iz ne znam kojeg razloga pobrkala sam Dežmanov i Ratkayev....  :Embarassed:

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja sutra putujem u Dbk, inače bih svakako došla.

----------


## Mukica

koja je mesnicka... ja stalno mislim da je mesnicka ona di je uspinjaca, a nekak znam da nije... to je neka druga...  :?  :?  :? 
kvragu fakat sam slabo po gradu zadnji 10 godina

----------


## Bomballurina

Ma, dobro ti je rečeno,  Dežmanov prolaz.  Meni se u glavi sve zbrkalo.

----------


## Mukica

a dezmanov prolaz je onaj tam koji nemre na ilicu i ide prema kinu sloboda? (ne znam kak se to kino sad zove :? )... aaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... prema saloonu???

----------


## ivarica

> a dezmanov prolaz je onaj tam koji nemre na ilicu i ide prema kinu sloboda? (ne znam kak se to kino sad zove :? )... aaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... prema saloonu???


taj. 
mesnicka je prva sljedeca istocno (prema trgu)

----------


## ivarica

> Mukica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a dezmanov prolaz je onaj tam koji nemre na ilicu i ide prema kinu sloboda? (ne znam kak se to kino sad zove :? )... aaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... prema saloonu???
> 
> 
> taj. 
> mesnicka je prva sljedeca istocno (prema trgu)


a ona gdje je uspinjaca je tomiceva.
joj vi purgerice   :Razz:

----------


## Bomballurina

Ode dobar topic u ....plan grada.

----------


## sorciere

> Ode dobar topic u ....plan grada.


  :Grin:  

nije baš tako. da bi se moglo podržati prosvjed, dobro je znati gdje se on održava. a mene zanima i da li će zlostavljači doći gledati iz prikrajka, očekujući svoje (odbjegle) supruge da se pojave.

žena kojoj smo pomagale - više ne pušta djecu na viđanje. iako mu prijeti zatvor ako napravi glupost, njen BM opet prijeti...   :Sad:

----------


## ivarica

> Bomballurina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ode dobar topic u ....plan grada.
> 
> 
>   
> 
> nije baš tako. da bi se moglo podržati prosvjed, dobro je znati gdje se on održava.


takoe.
mukice, vidimo se. a nadam se i vama ostalima   :Smile:

----------


## tweety

moram reći samo da su prosvjed mogli organizirati i u ponedjeljak.
jako sam tužna što je baš na "spojeni" vikend

----------


## ivarica

za prosvjed je nekad vazniji trenutak nego brojnost. 
koji ponedjeljak. zamijeni ovo u medijima dotad vec neki drugi dogadjaj. :/

----------


## Bomballurina

> [žena kojoj smo pomagale - više ne pušta djecu na viđanje. iako mu prijeti zatvor ako napravi glupost, njen BM opet prijeti...



Ne znam o čemu ili o kome je riječ? Očito sam nešto propustila. Jako me zanima.

----------


## sorciere

evo još nešto iz večernjaka, rubrika "otvoreno":

PLAVI TELEFON Volonteri savjetuju žrtve i spašavaju samoubojice, ali nemaju novca za terapeute 
Pomozite, ubit će me! 
Autor Velinka Knežević 


Djevojka koju majka prisiljava da ostavi dečka i prijeti joj da će je izbaciti iz kuće pomoć je potražila na Plavom telefonu, no rekli su joj da na savjetovanje može doći tek u rujnu. Razočarana djevojka prije nekoliko dana nazvala je našu redakciju jer se nadala brzoj pomoći. No, objasnili su na Plavom telefonu, svi termini za obiteljska savjetovanja i psihosocijalnu pomoć koja drže stručnjaci popunjena su do kraja lipnja, a ljeti rade samo putem telefona. 
- Nemamo dovoljno novca pa tjedno imamo samo dva termina za svako savjetovanje - objasnio je teškoću rada Plavog telefona direktor Miroslav Vučenović.

Krik u pomoć volonterima Plavog telefona svaki dan šalju mladi koji ne znaju kako se zaštititi pri seksu, ali i ljudi koji žele počiniti samoubojstvo. Kada volonteri ne mogu sami pomoći, upućuju ih udrugama i ustanovama koje to mogu jer, kažu volonteri, ljudi plivaju u praznom i ne znaju kome se obratiti. Razočaravajuće je, kaže volonterka Marija, što se uglavnom javljaju žene koje su suprugovo zlostavljanje već prijavile i policiji i Centru za socijalnu skrb.

- Javila se djevojka čiju je majku otac pokušao zaklati i zatući ciglom, a nju i brata verbalno zlostavlja. Redovito je pretuče jednom-dva puta mjesečno i sve je to prijavljeno Centru za socijalnu skrb i policiji, ali joj je policajac savjetovao da nabavi zaštitare ako treba zaštitu. Iako su unajmili stan, boje se odseliti jer otac prijeti da će ih ubiti - kazala je Marija.

Nazvala je i djevojka čiju je sestru zlostavljao muž od kojega je pobjegla, ali su njegovi roditelji zadržali njihovu petomjesečnu bebu. Problem je, izjadala se žrtvina sestra, to što je obitelj moćna i ima veza te im se ne može suprotstaviti. Svoje najintimnije trenutke s majkom povjerio im je i jedan student. On se, priča volonterka Goga, javio zato što se redovito seksa s majkom, a ni s jednom drugom ženom ne može doživjeti takvo emotivno zadovoljstvo. Zanimalo ga je ima li još takvih slučajeva, hoće li im dijete biti zdravo ako mu majka slučajno zatrudni, no bio je vrlo zbunjen jer zna da to nije normalno i da bi ih okolina osudila.

Pomoć traže i silovane žene, poput žrtve kojoj je odvjetnik savjetovao da ne prijavljuje silovatelja, ili djevojčice, koja je nevinost izgubila s nepoznatim muškarcem u WC-u omamljena drogom.

----------


## tweety

> za prosvjed je nekad vazniji trenutak nego brojnost. 
> koji ponedjeljak. zamijeni ovo u medijima dotad vec neki drugi dogadjaj. :/


ma, naravno. ali toliko me živciraju neke ljenguze, i neki bahati tipovi iz nekih CZSS-a, da sam se prerastužila kad sam na pol puta do mora skužila da neću moći biti tamo

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> [žena kojoj smo pomagale - više ne pušta djecu na viđanje. iako mu prijeti zatvor ako napravi glupost, njen BM opet prijeti...  
> 
> 
> 
> Ne znam o čemu ili o kome je riječ? Očito sam nešto propustila. Jako me zanima.


to je jedna od dvije mame koje su izašle iz autonomne kuće, i trebala im je pomoć u odjeći, i još nekim sitnicama. anki im je vozila namještaj   :Love:  , a cure koje su imale nešto viška - dale su odjeću, obuću, jedna je kupila sredstva za čišćenje i higijenu, ja sam pokupila doma sve što je bilo, i nešto sitno novaca ostavljenih za pomoć u takvim slučajevima. 

zahvaljujući tome, ova mama koju poznam (s njom sam i dalje u kontaktu) - toliko je živnula, da sam se čak i ja začudila   :Smile:   . rekla je da ju je "podiglo" to što ima ljudi koji žele pomoći.   :Heart:  

našla je i drugi posao (čišćenje) kako bi mogla podizati svoje tri djevojčice.

----------


## Bomballurina

Ovo je strašno. No, kao što rekoh, već dugo sam revoltirana. A opet, s druge strane, ništa ne činim. Stalno sam u nekom trku, troje djece i obaveze i to pronalazim kao opravdanje, ali intimno mi nedostaje jedna karika u životu, neko ispunjenje...da ne pređem u patetiku, nadam se da razumijete. Kako zapravo može pomoći netko tko nije od struke?

----------


## sorciere

> Kako zapravo može pomoći netko tko nije od struke?


neva tolle mi je svojevremeno rekla da im u skloništu stalno nedostaje odjeće, posteljine, higijenskih potrepština, hrane... tada joj nisam mogla pomoći jer je ona tražila nove stvari - a mi smo imali samo rabljene. higijenske potrepštine i hranu nismo dovozili, odnosno dolazilo je u minijaturnim količinama, namjenski. 

nisam baš razumjela zašto želi nove stvari, ali mi je objasnila da su imali puno problema s raznoraznim smećem koje su im ljudi donirali (više su potrošili da se toga riješe nego što je vrijedilo ono što je ostalo). također, žene koje dolaze - dolaze iz situacija u kojima se osježaju odbačeno - i sam psihološki učinak da dolaze u nešto novo, jako je važan. 

eto, ako imaš mogućnosti pomoći na taj način - i to je dobro   :Wink:   . 
ova iformacija nije nova, ali mogu pitati ovu mamu koju poznam - u čemu su najviše oskudjevali.

----------


## Bomballurina

A kako se mogu kontaktirati?

----------


## daisy2005

Ja sam kao i tweety razočarana terminom održavanja prosvjeda; bez obzira što ponekad nije važan broj, mislim da je u ovom slučaju itekako važan, jer će vjerojatno opet uslijediti komentar da se okupilo "par bijesnih baba"   :Mad:   Ne bi ništa izgubili da su pomaknuli prosvjed na neku subotu ili bar sljedeći tjedan, no nadam se da neće tu stati i da će nastaviti prosvjedovati pa da ćemo se mi moći pridružiti (ja radim pa vjerojatno ne mogu sutra, ali ću dati sve od sebe da me puste jer sam fakat ljuta!)

Što se tiče ostavke dotičnog, slažem se s Tweety; big deal! Nije ostao bez posla, nego samo trenutno bez funkcije! Užas!

Ja ne bih htjela da svi u cijeloj priči zaborave na bebu i bilo bi super kad bi nešto za malog mišića mogli napraviti?! Kad bi se barem našao neki dobar odvjetnik pa da bar ishodi neku odštetu od države jer je zbog njih ostao bez roditelja; jel' takvo što kod nas uopće moguće? Da bar jednog dana kad odraste ima zagarantiran start. Užasno me muči kako je on i želim vjerovati da će se naći neka prekrasna, topa obitelj za njega. :Heart:

----------


## daisy2005

Dvoumim se da li potegnuti i ovo pitanje, ali...

Ja sam zgrožena kako su neki "novinari" obradili tu groznu temu. Dakle, u jednom ženskom časopisu je izašao intervju s majkom poginule žene. I, ako je njena priča točna, stvarno ne čude njene izjave da osjeća žaljenje prema ubojici, jer njega je očito stvorilo naše društvo, koje se za njega nije na vrijeme adekvatno pobrinulo pa je i on od jadnog, nevoljenog djeteta postao psihopat i  ubojica  :Sad: . 

Ono što me je jako zabrinulo je da je novinarka u članku išla analizirati ideju da se nasilje prenosi s koljena na koljeno i na neki način aludirala na to da je dijete potencijalna opasnost. Kad sam radila u osnovnoj školi, upravo su mi ta "obilježavanja" djece bila preodvratna; tata je divljak pa svako emotivno reagiranje tog djeteta se smatra nečim užasnim i očekivanim, dok od takvog djeteta i ne nastane "stvaran problem". Nadam se da ovog dječaka neće obilježavati cijeli život i "očekivati" nešto. Grozno!

Dva komentara koja su mi posebno degutantna u članku:

...priča kako je ubojicu dok je bio BEBA tata htio ispeći u pećnici, ali je osigurač iskočio, inače "BI MALI BIO REŠ PEČEN". Mislim, bez obzira na sve poslije, u to doba je još bio beba i ovakav komentar je pregrozan. 

..."Ili se možda uskoro ipak nađe kakva hrvatska Angelina Jolie kojoj NEĆE BITI VAŽNA POVIJEST obitelji Jakopović nego će joj sreća dječaka biti na prvome mjestu". 

Strašno, nadam se samo da će ova grozna tragedija promijeniti puno toga na bolje; i odnos prema ženama i *odnos društva prema djeci*!

----------


## Mukica

mene veseli sto su ozbiljni mediji to ozbiljno popratili
o zenskim casopisima opce ne znam kaj bi rekla.. sam premecu iz supljeg u prazno... oni se moraju prodavat, pa ce smislit bilo kaj samo da to tak i bude

glavan tema u novoj gloriji je beba nekog nogometasa... mislim ono.. zenske novine bi se osim modom, sminkom i zvijezdama mogle nakd bavit i nekim ovak ozbiljnim temama, al to ih ne bi prodavalo

----------


## Mukica

jos mi palo na pamet... da je recimo glorija umjesto na reklamu ovog novog broja koju sam eto gledala dok sam cekala d apocne tekma, svu tu lovu koju je ulupala u emitiranje uplatila na racun autunomne zenske kuce, ja bi odma sutra isla kupit jedan primjerak da vidim kad ce ta zena tom nogometasu rodit dijete i da vidim kaj magda odgovara tuznim dusama koje od nje traze savjet

----------


## Zeko1

nasilje se često prenosi s koljena na koljeno, pa tako i u slučaju tomislava jakopovića. ne genetski, nego je prije 20 godina on bio "mali mišić" kojeg nitko nije zaštitio i odrastao je s nasiljem kao normalnim obrascem ponašanja, pa je tako i nastavio. 
nadam se da će se za dijete koje je sad ostalo samo na svijetu naći neka divna obitelj, da se neće pojaviti neka baka ili teta koja će otežati posvajanje, kao i da će obitelj koja ga bude usvojila dobiti adekvatnu i kontinuiranu stručnu pomoć (ipak su oni ti koji će ga jednog dana upoznati sa ovim što se dogodilo, a mislim da se način na koji će to napraviti i kako će mu pomoći da to prihvati ne smije prepustiti samo njihovoj intuiciji).

napisat ću i svoje mišljenje o odgovornosti svih o kojima se govori. da, oni su formalno odgovorni, da došlo je do niza propusta, država je često (gotovo uvijek) inertna i jao onom tko od takvih ustanova treba pomoć ili zaštitu. ali, bojim se da sto zabrana pristupa, kao ni jedna druga slična mjera ne bi spriječili ovo ubojstvo. on je odlučio ubiti sebe i nju, da to nije napravio u nazorovoj, napravio bi negdje drugdje. u otvorenom je spomenuto da joj je dan ranije prijetio na njenom poslu. znači, našao je način da ju nađe, nije morao znati kad ona posjećuje dijete. i da li stvarno mislite da bi ga spriječila zabrana pristupa??? jedino što je moglo spriječiti ovo ubojstvo je da je on bio tamo gdje mu je mjesto- u zatvoru!!! i tu bi ja tražila krivce, zašto on nije bio u zatvoru? i ono što mi najviše bode oči, a nitko to ne ističe kao problem, on joj je prijetio smrću, tukao ju, oteo ju, i u vezi svega toga spominje se PREKRŠAJNI SUD?!
kakav je to zakon kad je za takvo nasilje nadležan prekršajni sud???

----------


## sorciere

> A kako se mogu kontaktirati?


pitam pa ti javim.   :Wink:

----------


## sorciere

jutarnji list:

Događaji dana

Ministarstvo: Nisu krivi socijalni radnici
 Piše: Kristina Turčin
Foto: Tomislav Serdar 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Petar Krnjaić, ravnatelj Centra za socijalnu skrb u Ivanić Gradu, u srijedu je podnio ostavku, koja je odmah prihvaćena. Krnjaić je žene žrtve nasilja izjednačio s njihovim zlostavljačima


ZAGREB - Zaposlenici Centra za socijalnu skrb u Ivanić Gradu, koje se ovih dana žestoko proziva kao glavne krivce koji nisu pružili zaštitu Jeleni Sabini Jakopović koju je suprug prije tjedan dana ubio u dvorištu Dječjeg doma u Nazorovoj ulici, nisu napravili bitne propuste u radu i pružili su joj svaku moguću pomoć. Rekao nam je to pomoćnik za socijalnu skrb Dragutin Keserica. 

- Napominjem da nadzor koji provodimo još nije gotov i da ćemo tek u ponedjeljak imati sva objašnjenja. No, prema informacijama kojima sada raspolažem, imenom i prezimenom prozvana socijalna radnica nije napravila bitne propuste, nego je, štoviše, postupila potpuno odgovorno. 

Kad joj se pokojna Jelena Sabina Jakopović u kolovozu prošle godine obratila za pomoć i rekla joj da se boji za svoj i život svojeg djeteta, ona je odmah o tome obavijestila policiju te ženu i dijete na trošak Centra uputila u Dom za zlostavljane žene u Rijeci. Prema našim informacijama, samo nekoliko dana kasnije pokojnica je svojevoljno napustila dom i otišla natrag sa suprugom - kaže Keserica. Dodaje kako nemaju nikakvih podataka da je iz Doma odvučena nasilno niti je pokojnica o nečemu takvom obavijestila Centar.

Ravnatelj prozvanog centra Petar Krnjaić ipak je u srijedu podnio ostavku, koja je odmah prihvaćena. Ako ni za što drugo, kriv je sigurno za skandaloznu izjavu da stanarke skloništa za žene žrtve nasilja imaju iste karakteristike kao i njihovi zlostavljači.

Keserica nije znao objasniti zbog čega je dijete obitelji Jakopović bilo smješteno u Dječji dom u Nazorovoj ulici, što se smatra najvećim propustom Centra. 

Naime, prema tvrdnji koordinatorice Autonomne ženske kuće Neve Tolle, u prosincu prošle godine pokojni Tomislav nasilno je oteo dijete od svoje supruge i odveo ga svojoj majci. Jelena Sabina Jakopović o tome je obavijestila Centar, koji joj je poručio da će sljedeći dan zajedno otići po dijete. No, u međuvremenu je dijete bez njezina znanja smješteno u Dom. Na temelju takvog postupka Centra sud je donio rješenje prema kojem dijete ostaje u Domu.

- Još nisam o tome vidio papire, no to je svakako dobro pitanje. Moram točno izvidjeti zašto dijete nije odmah dodijeljeno majci - rekao je Keserica.

Sutra mirni prosvjed Autonomne ženske kuće
Najveći dio krivnje aktivisti danas svaljuju na pravosuđe, od kojeg dobivaju najmanje informacija, zbog čega će Autonomna ženska kuća sutra u 11 sati održati mirni prosvjed ispred Ministarstva pravosuđa.

Prozvana su sva tri suda u Ivanić Gradu: Prekršajni, Županijski i Općinski. Pred Županijskim sudom ubojica Tomislav Jakopović bio je u prosincu 2005. nakon što je oteo i pokušao ubiti svoju suprugu. Pušten je nakon 15 dana pritvora jer je sud procijenio da nema opasnosti od ponavljanja djela! U veljači ove godine, četiri mjeseca prije nego što je ubijena, pokojnica je od Prekršajnog suda zatražila hitno izricanje mjere zabrane približavanja njoj kao žrtvi jer se boji za život. 

Do danas Prekršajni sud nije donio nikakvo rješenje, a predsjednik Damir Gazdek rekao nam je “kako bi te mjere ionako vrijedile samo na području Ivanić Grada, pa bi ionako bila ubijena”. U travnju se obratila Općinskom sudu i, molila da joj dodijele skrbništvo. Do dana tragedije sud nije ništa odlučio.

----------


## maria71

u jutarnjem sam pročitala da će sad biti zadužen za delikvente

----------


## yaya

Jel bio netko od vas na prosvjedu???? Kako je prošlo??? Nisam mogla doći kad radim  :Sad:

----------


## daisy2005

Bila sam ja s kolegicom, iskoristile smo pauzu, ali nismo mogle dugo ostati :/  Ha, ne znam što bih rekla; bilo je nešto ljudi, većina iz nevladinih udruga (barem mi se tako činilo) i nekoliko ŽENA iz politike (D. Pleština, G. Sabol, Morana Gruden Paliković, mislim da se tako nekako zovu one koje sam prepoznala).

Ja i dalje mislim da su organizatori trebali okupiti ljude u prosvjed na Trgu u neko razumnije vrijeme, jer mislim da je u ovom slučaju jako bitno *da se vidi* da ima puno ljudi koji osuđuju nebrigu odgovornih ustanova za tu tematiku i koji traže promjene (bar se nadam).

----------


## Mukica

bile smo jos ivarica, sorciere, njezina predivna i prepametna kcer  :Heart:  , oskar, melita i ja

poslje smo s aktivisticama sigurne kuce otisle na kavu pa nam je Neva ispricala sto je bilo u ministarstvu... Molim Sorci ili ivaricu da prepricaju jer su mene klinci stalno ometali pa nisam dovoljno pazljivo slusala.


Zahtjeve koju se predale u ministarstvu cu sad prepisati, a priopcenje za javnost koe je na 4 stranice i strasno zanimljivo i potresno, zaljepit cu ovdje cim ga dobijem mejlom da sad ne prepisujem.




> *ZAHTJEVI MINISTARSTVU PRAVOSUĐA*
> 
> • Obiteljsko nasilje prema ženama treba biti isključivo kazneno djelo, a ne prekršaj
> 
> • Procesuirani počinitelji nasilja trebaju dobiti suspenziju susreta i druženja s djecom dok postoji sumnja na ponavljanje nasilja prema majci
> 
> • Hitno osnivanje obiteljskih sudova ili obiteljskih odjela pri redovnim sudovima
> 
> • Zakonski regulirana policijska zaštita i pratnja za žene žrtve nasilja pri odlascima na postupke vezane uz počinitelja nasilja (sudovi, centri za socijalnu skrb i dr.)
> ...

----------


## sorciere

Događaji dana

Prosvjed Autonomne ženske kuće pred Ministarstvom pravosuđa

Foto: Danijel Popović 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ZAGREB - Aktivistice zagrebačke Autonomne ženske kuće prosvjedovale su danas pred Ministarstvom pravosuđa zahtijevajući da sustav počne štiti žrtve obiteljskog nasilja i da prestane izjednačavati žrtve i nasilnike.

Pedesetak žena okupilo se pred Ministarstvom pravosuđa, tjedan nakon što je 25-godišnju Jelenu Sabinu Jakopović ubio njezin muž pred Domom za nezbrinutu djecu u Nazorovoj, gdje je žrtva došla posjetiti dvogodišnjeg sina.


POLICIJA: UBOJICA BIO ČLAN PROVALNIČKE SKUPINE


Aktivistice smatraju da je ubijena žena žrtva sistema jer su nadležne ustanove i dalje smatrale da je Dom u Nazorovoj jedino pogodno mjesto za viđanje njezina djeteta, unatoč tome što je tražila sigurno mjesto za sebe i svojeg sina. Smatraju da su nadležne ustanove jednako tretirale evidentiranog nasilnika i žrtvu nasilja.

Pomoćnica ministrice pravosuđa Štefica Stažnik, koja je u Ministarstvu pravosuđa primila predstavnike prosvjednika, rekla je kako je namjera Ministarstva krenuti u sustavno educiranje i usavršavanje sudaca te državnih odvjetnika s ciljem poboljšanja njihova rada.

Podsjetila je kako je nedavno održan okrugli stol o problemima nasilja u obitelji i niz seminara za suce i državne odvjetnike. Najavila je da od jeseni kreće sustavna edukacija po čitavoj Hrvatskoj.

Predsjednica Autonomne ženske kuće Neva Tolle upozorila je pak na drugačiju situaciju na terenu. Dok se organiziraju okrugli stolovi i provodi edukacija žene se konstantno zlostavlja i ubija, a suci izriču minimalne kazne, kazala je Tolle. Dodala je da Autonomna kuća traži da se obiteljsko nasilje počne tretirati isključivo kao kazneno djelo, a ne prekršaj te da se nasilnicima zabrani druženje s djecom dok postoji opasnost od ponavljanja nasilja nad majkom.

Problem neučinkovitosti sustava kad je riječ o nasilju nad ženama ilustrirala je primjerom iz Slavonskog Broda, gdje je, kako tvrdi, žrtva nakon dvije godine zlostavljanja slučaj prijavila policiji, a na kraju je od suda dobila tri mjeseca zatvora.

"Sustav ženu koja je žrtva i počinitelja tretira identično ako ne i gore", ustvrdila je Tolle, dodavši kako žena nije samo žrtva obiteljskog nego i "strukturalnog nasilja koji vrše državni službenici".

Prosvjednice su pred zgradu Ministarstva došle s velikim plakatima koje prikazuju žrtve obiteljskog nasilja i natpisom "Zaustavite ubijanje žena", a ulazna vrata oblijepile su osmrtnicama 25-godišnje Jelene Sabine Jakopović koje su nakon prosvjeda ubrzo poskidali policajci. Zbog njezinog ubojstva Autonomna kuća traži preispitivanje kaznene odgovornosti djelatnika Centra za socijalnu skrb Ivanić Grada i tamošnjeg Općinskog suda.          (Hina)

----------


## sorciere

danas sam upoznala i drugu mamu, i njenu kćerkicu   :Heart:  ...

i drago mi je da sam došla...

----------


## Mukica

evo upravo na aktualcu na 101 radiju

----------


## Mukica

> kakav je to zakon kad je za takvo nasilje nadležan prekršajni sud???


evo, ovakav:




> *ZAKON
> O ZAŠTITI OD NASILJA U OBITELJI*
> 
> 
> 
> *OSNOVNE ODREDBE*
> 
> Članak 1.
> 
> ...

----------


## sorciere

ivarica na slici u večernjaku   :Grin:  

http://www.vecernji-list.hr/home/otv...77350/index.do

(rubrika otvoreno)

----------


## Mukica

Na portalu mozete procitati da su Rode stale uz aktivistice Autonomne ženske kuće i procitati  *Izjavu za javnost Autonomne zenske kuce povom smrti Jelene Sabine Jakopovic*

----------


## dorena

:D

----------


## sorciere

http://www.jutarnji.hr/magazin/clana...silje,32355.jl

svakako treba pročitati   :Sad:

----------


## Bomballurina

O Bože.....

----------


## lucky day

drhtim... grozno...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lidac2004

> http://www.jutarnji.hr/magazin/clanak/art-2006,6,24,obiteljsko_nasilje,32355.jl
> 
> svakako treba pročitati


strasno   :Sad:  .

na zalost, cisto sumnjam da ce taj ili bilo koji drugi tekst ista promijeniti.

----------


## srecica

Procitala sam taj clanak u tiskanom izdanju ... strasno i prestrasno, jos mi je zivo sjecanje kad se u zgradi preko puta nase zena derala kroz prozor 'upomoc, upomoc' a policajac kojeg smo mi klinci zaustavili nam je rekao da zuri na posao i da nema vremena provjeravati sto se dogada ... zanimljivo je to da smo samo mi djeca reagirali, nitko od starijih nije ni glavu okrenuo ... 

Sta mozes ocekivati od susjeda, prijatelja, rodbine ako se sutra nesto slicno dogodi? NISTA ... nije li to zalosno?

----------


## anki

stravično!!!!!

----------


## dorena

nisam mogla ni procitati do kraja   :Sad:

----------


## pikula

Joj ja sam bila bolesna i prekasno sam vdjela za prosvjed, ali rado bih se ukljucila ako je jos neka akcija moguca. Uzasno mi je zao zene i djeteta. I pun kufer da takve price dolaze tek s osmrtnicama u novine. Zabavnije im je pisati da je rom oteo Jusufu novčanik( urednicima je valjda smjesno kad se netko cudno zove i jos mogu biti sovinisti) nego o obiteljskom nasilju, ako nije ubojstvo. Ko zna koliko zena ceka ista sudbina ako ovo opet prode samo tako. Sigurno ce sad poceti akcija pokapanja Neve Tolle kako je bilo i sa pravobraniteljicom za djecu- ko zna sto ce sad iskopati. Mozda bi se moglo malo nadgledati oko tog posvojenja dečkića da im ne bi opet zapelo u ladici i zaboravilo se.

----------


## buca

:Sad:  
kakav je to život...

----------


## Bomballurina

> kakav je to život...



Kratak.

----------


## Vodenjak

...žalosno... prestrašno..
Izgleda da sam ja imala sreću jer sam se na vrijeme uspjela izvući.. Možda bi i ja jednoga dana završila u crnoj kronici? Bila sam zaručena i trebala sam se udati, a onda.. Jednog dana me opalio šakom tako da sam odletjela metar u zrak i lupila u drugi zid.. Mislila sam, bio je pijan, neće više i ostala.. Dva mjeseca poslije nakautirao me (opet bez ikakvog razloga), vukao po cesti za majicu, dok su svi gledali i ništa nisu poduzimali.. Uzela sam putovnicu (bila sam u Beču), posudila 1000 šilinga i na bus do Zg, pa u Split. Svoje sam nazvala i pitala da li me primaju doma.. Kad su me vidjeli, rekli su da me nikada nisu vidjeli takvu, propalu, izgladnjelu.. Poslije 10 dana dotično smeće me nazvalo na tel i pitao kad se vraćam doma? Poklopila sam slušalicu i rekla da je pogriješio broj.. Još uvijek me strah, da se ne pojavi iza nekog kantuna. 
 Bila sam mlada, zaljubljena, bila sam dosta puta i gladna, dok je on pio, trebala je velika snaga da se odlučim otići. Jedna od misli mi je bila što će mi susjedstvo reći, zašto sam se vratila..

----------


## sorciere

:Love:   draga... svaka čast! susjedi te ne hrane, ne oblače, ne spavaš kod njih - ma apsolutno ne rade ništa zbog čega bi te trebalo brinuti njihovo mišljenje.

mene su davnih dana sestra i šogor natjerali da počnem izlaziti s "dobrim dečkom". sve je bilo ok prvih par izlazaka, s društvom. 

nakon toga - prazni lokali, kad sam inzistirala na punom - sjedila sam u zadnjem uglu, okrenuta prema zidu  :shock: . na povratku s jednog takvog "izlaska" - zaustavio me kolega (voditelj plesne škole), i pitao kad ću doći na satove... 

reakcija "dobrog dečka" je bila - pometanje poda mojim kaputom - pred prepunim restoranom!!!!!

odvezao me doma, ja sam mu na fini način rekla da ovo neće ići, da očito nismo jedno za drugo - na što je on odgovorio: dobro, sad si se valjda "ispucala", dođem sutra po tebe.... 

nisam mogla vjerovati svojim ušima, a onda sam podigla ton: j***m ti mater i sve po spisku, odi u q***** ... itd   :Embarassed:  

i otišla sam. 

inače - sve moje prijateljice su u tih par dana postale drolje, prozivao me na red ako sam otišla SVOJOJ SESTRI , morala sam referirati koliko stranica u knjizi (za ispit) sam taj dan pročitala... itd... nisam mogla vjerovati da netko u tako kratkom vremenu može pokazati svoje pravo lice.

za ne vjerovati - ali našla se jadnica koja se za njega udala...   :Sad:

----------


## Brunda

> http://www.jutarnji.hr/magazin/clanak/art-2006,6,24,obiteljsko_nasilje,32355.jl
> 
> svakako treba pročitati


Prestrašno   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bomballurina

Uh, ja nikada nisam doživjela nikakav oblik zlostavljanja, ali moji stavovi kroz godine se mijenjaju. Kada sam bila mlađa nisam baš imala razumijevanja, nisam shvaćala zašto žene ostaju u takvim vezama. Danas savršeno shvaćam taj čarobni krug. Ali ovaj me topic podsjetio na jedan drugi. Imam prijateljicu lezbijku, povremeno sam znala zaviriti na njihov forum, nisam se registrirala, ali sam znala čitati topice. Uglavnom, forum je vrlo topao, poput ovog, imam osjećaj da se većina njih druži i u živo, vrlo su iskrene i zanimljive žene. A onda je jednom netko otvorio topic o silovanju. I jedna po jedna je pričala svoj slučaj, prisjećala se nečeg što se cijeli život trudi zaboraviti, a ja sam bila šokirana koliko je to zapravo žena silovano, i to onih koje srećem svaki dan, prijateljice iz djetinjstva, škole, kolegice s posla, susjede......  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anki

> Uh, ja nikada nisam doživjela nikakav oblik zlostavljanja, ali moji stavovi kroz godine se mijenjaju. Kada sam bila mlađa nisam baš imala razumijevanja, nisam shvaćala zašto žene ostaju u takvim vezama. Danas savršeno shvaćam taj čarobni krug.


tak i ja.   :Embarassed:  

vodenjak, velika   :Love:   za hrabrost! svaka čast!

----------


## sorciere

:Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  


26.06.2006 19:47 

SLUČAJ NAZOROVA Ministarstvo socijalne skrbi objavilo rezultate nadzora 
Država amnestira socijalne radnike 
Autor N. Sever Šeni, S. Veljković 





Centar za socijalnu skrb Ivanić Grad postupao je sukladno ovlastima propisanim zakonima i propisima te sukladno Protokolu o postupanju u slučaju nasilja u obitelji, piše u priopćenju Ministarstva zdravstva i socijalne skrbi koji potpisuje resorni ministar Neven Ljubičić. Takav sud izrečen je nakon upravnog nadzora institucije koju su mnogi prozivali kao krivca za tragediju ispred Dječjeg doma u Nazorovoj ulici kad je Tomislav Jakopović ubio suprugu Jelenu Sabinu. 
Sve po zakonu
Kako je tijekom nadzora pregledana cjelokupna dokumentacija te izjave svih stručnih radnika koji su postupali u predmetnim slučajevima obitelji Jakopović, nalaz amnestira i dvije djelatnice Centra, socijalnu radnicu Miru Lisac i psihologinju Natašu Akik od optužbi o nesavjesnom obavljanju posla.

Odgovorno tvrdim, djelatnici Centra pravodobno su učinili sve kako bi zaštitili majku i dijete objasnio je pomoćnik ministra Dragutin Keserica. Kako neslužbeno doznajemo, postoje vrlo jake indicije da je pokojna Jelena Sabina Jakopović bila u stalnoj vezi sa suprugom Tomislavom, pa čak i dok je iz Ivanić Grada putovala u sklonište za žene u Rijeci. Također, gotovo je sa sigurnošću utvrđeno da su Jelena i Tomislav deset dana prije tragičnog događaja bili u svakodnevnim kontaktima, pa čak i da su tada živjeli zajedno. 

Zapušteno dijete
Što se tiče odluke da se dijete oduzme majci i smjesti u instituciju, Centar za socijalnu skrb tu je odluku donio temeljem rezultata psihološkog vještačenja Jelene Sabine prema kojemu nije bila u stanju brinuti se za dijete. Nadalje, dijete je, kad je smješteno u ustanovu, bilo zapušteno i zanemareno. U Ministarstvu zdravstva i socijalne skrbi te informacije nisu željeli niti opovrgnuti niti potvrditi jer je riječ o slučaju tragično preminule žene.

----------


## Mukica

Stavite na HRT 1 i gledajte Latinicu!

----------


## sorciere

sad to javljaš... grr..

----------


## Mukica

pa hebemti
nemrem vjerovat da je mesic pomilovao ovog tipa iz rijeke
pa kaj on opce ZNA kaj potpisuje  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
nadam se da Mesic sad gledao ovo i da mu je ZLO
predsjednice, predsjednice  :Mad:  
bolje bi vam bilo da se malo informairate prije nego kaj nekoga pomilujete
he be muuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## sorciere

ni meni nije jasno...   :Sad:   iako baš ne vjerujem da on čita sve što mu daju na potpis. to rade savjetnici. pa i ja sam puno puta svojim direktorima gurnula papire pod nos, i rekla da su u redu - samo neka potpišu. 

to je stvar savjesti onih koji pripremaju dokumente... ja nikad nisam dala na potpis ono što sama ne bih potpisala! a bilo je kolegica koje su radile... oslobodi bože...

----------


## ninni

nisam gledala pa ne znam koji je to tip iz rijeke, ali predsjedniku su nam se već nekoliko puta zalomila prilično upitna pomilovanja... ratnih zločinaca, npr. 
 doduše, o pomilovanjima odlučuje posebna komisija za pomilovanja, ali potpisuje ih on i mislim da je, koliko god bio zatrpan poslom i kavama, dužan pročitati to što mu ture pod nos  :Grin:

----------

